# Upgrading To Windows 10?



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have Windows 8.1 on my laptop, and have not been all that happy with it, so when Microsoft offered all Windows 7 & 8 owners a free upgrade to the new 10, I pre-registered. It is now sitting in my email in box waiting to be down loaded.
BUT, word is breaking on tech blogs, and even in today's Jacksonville news paper, how very intrusive this new system is.
I am posting two links, the first a quick overview of privacy concerns, the second has steps to take to disable some of the more egregious aspects.

?Incredibly intrusive?: Windows 10 spies on you by default ? RT USA

Windows 10 is spying on almost everything you do ? here?s how to opt out | BGR

I am still going to download the new 10, but I will for sure stop as much spying as I can.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Id considered trying Windows 10 but didn't want to risk finding the drivers didn't work with my current programs. I'll just say with 8.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After trying 8 and 8.1 I went back to 7


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have you considered Linux?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

This part didn't seem good to me:
Windows 10 May Share Your Wi-Fi Password with Facebook



> When Wi-Fi Sense is enabled, anyone you have in your Skype, Outlook or Hotmail contacts lists - and any of your Facebook friends - can be granted access to your Wi-Fi network as long as they're within range. Microsoft added this feature to save users' time and hassle, but as independent security blogger Brian Krebs put it, some security experts see it as "a disaster waiting to happen."


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

This Linux thing is looking better all the time.

Anyone got a good link to "how to", . . . "what do you gain?", . . . and "what do you lose?"

I'm about ready to bite that bullet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> This part didn't seem good to me:
> Windows 10 May Share Your Wi-Fi Password with Facebook


None of my friends, associates, email contacts are within range of our wi-fi, but I don't like that part either.
It can be disabled.
It is not only Microsoft that is getting intrusive, but also Amazon Echo, Apple's Siri, and OK Google, whatever that is. The article in today's paper about this mentioned the Electronic Privacy Information Center, a watchdog group. So I gave them a look.
Everyone should, too. I bookmarked their site.
https://epic.org/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Have you considered Linux?


 Have used it but sucks for work. Software is not compatible.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Same here! For now I'll stick with Windows 8 or 8.Blow as I call it. Sounds like windows 10 opens up everything for others to look at, WTH?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you upgrade usually your PC will run slower because its not designed for that PC. Just saying. I went from 8 to 8.1 and it got a lot slower.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just "upgraded" to Windows 8. Lightning got the old Win 7 PC last week. Windows 8 can kiss my ass. It sucks!!!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Win 7 pro here.I reserved a copy of win 10 but,from what I have been reading,I am reserved to make the jump when it comes out.I think I will wait and see what happens and how it screws up other peoples computers.

I like 7,may just keep it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm sticking with Win 7 Ultimate for now.

Eventually, they will stop supporting Win 7, so it's only a matter of time, I guess. By "supporting," I mean they will stop making security updates when hackers find new exploits.

As I understand (or misunderstand) Win 10, it will be their last version of windows.

The license agreement for WIN 10 says you HAVE TO allow it to apply automatic updates. "Updates. The software periodically checks for system and app updates, and downloads and installs them for you. You may obtain updates only from Microsoft or authorized sources, and Microsoft may need to update your system to provide you with those updates. By accepting this agreement, you agree to receive these types of automatic updates without any additional notice."

Note that it doesn't say these updates will be free. It's expected that major revisions will come with a price tag. (This is why they are saying Win 10 will be the last version of windows) Basically, you are writing them a blank check. They spent millions developing this OS and are giving it away free... this has to tell you something, right?

So no, I won't be upgrading to Win 10.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have two PCs. One is a desktop running Windows 7 Ultimate, and the other is a 2-in-1 running 8.1.
I just bought the 2-in-1 last week, so it didn't have much on it. I decided it would be my Windows 10 test bed.
I forced the Windows 10 download and ran the upgrade. Since the system didn't have much installed, nor any personal data yet, it took the upgrade well.
I did notice the security concerns right off the bat. I chose to do a custom install, as I always have, and unchecked all of those "default" features.
I understand why they are there. The intention is to offer seamless integration with their personal assistant application, Cortana, and their search tool Bing.
I get it, but don't like it. I disabled all of the "share my data with Microsoft" stuff except for my location. That will be left on to use the weather and mapping features.
I turned off the Windows Defender "call home", the crash report "call home", and the search improving "call home" options.
I also disabled the "allow my friends to connect to my wifi" option. I don't have any friends, but this seems like a way to broadcast my access point's credentials, and I'm not comfortable with that.

All in all, it took the upgrade like a champ. Still snappy and responsive, kept all of my basic Windows settings just as they were, and runs well.
I wasn't sure how well it would run since this is a <$200 device with a low speed proc and only 2GB or RAM. I'm quite surprised how well it works.

Now, I'll use this system for a while to determine whether I want it on my desktop or not.
If I put it on there, it will be an upgrade followed by a full wipe and clean install. (the safest way to get a clean install, from what I've read)
Too many non-standard components on my self-built desktop. Not sure it would handle the "just an upgrade" option and still run well.
I always do clean installs on systems I've run for longer than a few months. They just run better that way.

If anyone wants a review of 10 in a few days/weeks, let me know.


----------



## lbrose (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm not even looking in Windows 10's direction. I will stay with Win7 on one laptop for legacy work and the Mac desktop for everything else.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Microsoft is trying to emulate the open source market which has Linux because they are losing ground to it. New computers are now available With Linux and the price is lower because the software costs nothing more than you want to contribute.
There is good software that does most everything that windows software will do and again it costs only what it is worth to you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'm sticking with Win 7 Ultimate for now.
> 
> Eventually, they will stop supporting Win 7, so it's only a matter of time, I guess. By "supporting," I mean they will stop making security updates when hackers find new exploits.
> 
> ...


You might be making an unfair assumption there, Prepa.
From what I've read, future features will be offered, but that doesn't mean they'll cost anything. They have no way of taking money from me before they apply an update with a cost attached to it. If they think they will hold systems hostage until users pay for something, they'll see the Windows life cycle come to an abrupt end.

The truth is, Microsoft doesn't make their profit from their OS anymore. They have no reason to force users to pay for it, or any future enhancements. They want to keep you happy, and using their base product, so that you'll spend money on all their other products that work with it. (XBOX, Bing, MS Store, MS Phone, Office, etc...)
By giving the OS away for free, they are solidifying a base.
It's similar to Google's Android OS. The base operating system is free to anyone who wants it. Developing on it is also free. (Microsoft is doing this too, no more developer licenses)
Why would they do this? To keep a customer. Like Google wants you to buy from their Play store, Microsoft wants you to buy their integrating products too. That's where their real profit is.
They are shifting paradigms away from OS-centered profit to product-centered profit.
Think about any of the most popular games right now, whether PC or mobile. World of Warcraft, Clash of Clans, Candy Crush, World of Tanks, Team Fortress 2...
They all share two things in common. They are all free, and they all bring in LUCRATIVE amounts of money.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> This Linux thing is looking better all the time.
> 
> Anyone got a good link to "how to", . . . "what do you gain?", . . . and "what do you lose?"
> 
> ...


This topic is worthy of its own thread so it can exist in parallel to the Windows 10 discussion that I'm finding very interesting.

Did you want to start one, or do you mind if I do?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the tecky part of me says the sucuity issues are ano go- not because of the spying but because of the data mining, if someone is going to make money off of me then the better damn well give me a cut.
every thing you look at and do on the web is llogging it somewere, facebook,twiiter-holy crap that is a hige score that's one way they made so much money -even this site -ever wonder why the adds are kind of custom tuned to you and kind of fit what your were looking at? computers are not the only thing that does this cable,dish tV they all do it to get your intrests = big $$$ for addvertising + impulse buying.
I went down the app developer road and yah got an app out there it has been out for about 6 months I made it for me and/or my kids to play while running around in the car and out on the bol so far it hasn't made me a dime because i only have told my friends and family about it, it is on IOS and android. alot of people say macs are more secure -think again they have almost no experience and minor saftey stuff hackers ususally go after windows for a reason = more users. that's why every day windows stops 1000's of threats-mac well doesn't and when they start hacking and cracking the codes all those phones/smart devices it's going to be a freaking diamond mine to them.I would also like to point out it doesn't matter how much security you got a real proffessional hacker can blow through it in about 10 seconds unless you wrote the program yourself and even then it might take them a few miniutes. just my 2 cents.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I have two PCs. One is a desktop running Windows 7 Ultimate, and the other is a 2-in-1 running 8.1.
> I just bought the 2-in-1 last week, so it didn't have much on it. I decided it would be my Windows 10 test bed.
> I forced the Windows 10 download and ran the upgrade. Since the system didn't have much installed, nor any personal data yet, it took the upgrade well.
> I did notice the security concerns right off the bat. I chose to do a custom install, as I always have, and unchecked all of those "default" features.
> ...


Very interesting,Yes,please let us know how its working out for you.if you run into any major flaws.with everything I have been reading and looking at,I am very hesitant to run it on my only pc.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You might be making an unfair assumption there, Prepa.


Yes I might be. I wish they would just come out and say that updates will be free. Instead, they say, "Windows 10 is automatically updated. Additional requirements may apply over time for updates." What kind of "additional requirements?" Hardware? Money? They don't really say.

And yeah, I get that other stuff. It will help developers and end users to only have one version. In the future, when someone asks, "What OS do you use?" when the answer is "Windows," we won't have to ask, "What version?" because everyone will be on the same page. Lower development costs should trickle down, right? Well yes, they SHOULD. LOL

The trend is towards subscription based software, and I can't help but wonder if they are gonna backdoor some sort of fee at some point. Call me a suspicious SOB, but there it is.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would like to see a thread on the different Linux distros with supporting software listed too.

I'm using two versions of Linux and an open source DOS for my old programs - at least until I write the new versions.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've tried various flavors of Linux, and I even use it at work.
It is a very powerful OS for developers and anyone who needs quick and dirty solutions.
That said, it is NOT a user-friendly operating system. There are many companies that have tried to enhance the experience, but none have been able to crack higher than 3% of the OS market for personal computers. The interface just isn't up to snuff with the more common OS options (Windows/OSX).
Yes, I'm aware that OSX is built off of a Linux flavor, but it is far from the base OS itself.

The thing that makes Linux so unfriendly is the same thing that makes it so powerful. It is so rich with possibilities, that it is often overwhelming to new users.
The crowd that supports the Linux community is made up of very intelligent people, all wanting to achieve a goal. Build the best operating system for *THEM*.
Linux is perfect for that kind of user. You want it to do something a certain way? No problem, learn to code that change, develop it, and build it into your kernel.
However, due to the nature of this thinking, the community isn't always keen to support an operating system built for "outsiders". It isn't meant to hold your hand up the learning curve. There are a few that try, and they should be applauded, but far more don't. They assume you know what you're doing from the start, and show little mercy for the newbie.

From my personal perspective, I game... a lot. (don't judge me, I suck at most sports, am an introvert by nature, and enjoy the anonymity that an online world grants)
For this, Linux is just not an option. There are ways to make a Windows app run on Linux, but they are wonky and often unreliable.
Until Linux gets more of the market share, there just isn't a push by major developers to cater to those users.

If your interaction with your keyboard and mouse only leads to internet surfing, email, the occasional spreadsheet or document needing created, then Linux can work for you.
Based on my most recent playtime(4 years ago), my personal favorites were Mandrake(now Mandriva) and SUSE. There are likely more improved options now. Take your pick, see what you like. Many have "live" versions that you can put on a disc and run without installing them. It's a good way to get a feel for an OS without wiping anything.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a mac guy... Once you go mac you wont go back #snicker.

Glad to see so many Linux users in my previous life as a net admin for a small construction company I built our firewall and 4 servers on CentOS, Debian, Suse, and Fedora. I had one end-user in the office on Ubuntu.

Since my mac is based on Unix I still... um... dabble with cron jobs etc. 


I know this does not help you RPD, with your Windows stuff. Sorry.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

As an aside:

I recently started getting scary pages from Norton Security saying "This Page is Unsafe !!".

Seems I only got these pages on gun related forums. I traced the warning to Norton's Anti Phishing, and turned it off.

Time for me to start stocking up on aluminum foil ???? :armata_PDT_15:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> This topic is worthy of its own thread so it can exist in parallel to the Windows 10 discussion that I'm finding very interesting.
> 
> Did you want to start one, or do you mind if I do?


Go ahead, tinkerhell, . . . I'll follow along.

Been wanting to figure this Linux thing out anyway, . . . seems like an appropriate time / place.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Get a Mac, problem solved


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have Windows 8.1 on my laptop, and have not been all that happy with it, so when Microsoft offered all Windows 7 & 8 owners a free upgrade to the new 10, I pre-registered. It is now sitting in my email in box waiting to be down loaded.
> BUT, word is breaking on tech blogs, and even in today's Jacksonville news paper, how very intrusive this new system is.
> I am posting two links, the first a quick overview of privacy concerns, the second has steps to take to disable some of the more egregious aspects.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that.

I was going to install windows 10 but ended up with Ubuntu. The cool thing is I have access to linux programs, and Wine which is getting a lot more stable can run windows programs.

Ubuntu has a little default spying for ad revenue in what they call the "dash" search.

While expecting privacy, I do not fool myself that privacy exists these days. Thinking privacy exists is the first step to compramising your safety.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Get a Mac, problem solved


I lol'd. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Using windows 10 on the work/school laptop. So far loving it over Windows 8 and 8.1. I had a corrupt Windows 8.1 update that killed this laptop; but was able to recover my files and do a full restore with 10.

I still have not updated Windows 10 on my performance system and will wait a while as I have to wait for .mil to catch up to Windows to allow me access to email and such from home. Anyone try .mil with Windows 10 yet? Enterprise email?



Kauboy said:


> I lol'd. :mrgreen:


Mac's do solve a lot of problems... I mean with the added price tag that is WAY out of place for most people who use their computer for nothing more than internet surfing. Mac's are great for graphic designing, media editing, and other higher performance related tasks that can be done on a computer. Since I do NONE of that (GoPro editing does not count as media editing in my opinion) I would never need a MAC nor would I need to drop that kind of money on one  Like you, Kauboy, I also "dabble" in a PC game here and there... not that many Mac supported games. Linux is also always requested to be supported by gamers but most developers sit back and state the same you said... if Linux has a marketshare than development will be catered to Linux users.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I have two PCs. One is a desktop running Windows 7 Ultimate, and the other is a 2-in-1 running 8.1.
> I just bought the 2-in-1 last week, so it didn't have much on it. I decided it would be my Windows 10 test bed.
> I forced the Windows 10 download and ran the upgrade. Since the system didn't have much installed, nor any personal data yet, it took the upgrade well.
> I did notice the security concerns right off the bat. I chose to do a custom install, as I always have, and unchecked all of those "default" features.
> ...


Kauboy, my friend.
I am a computer dummy. Let me say that right up front. 
I am also the secretary for a couple of my local veterans organizations so I do more than just surf the web. I use MS Office, email, but not much more.
I have an old Lenovo lap top running Windows XP3. To better perform my duties I was donated an HP lap top with Windows 8.1 and a wireless printer.
For internet connectivity we have a Wi-Fi modem from our telephone provider.

I'm looking for the advice of someone who knows about computers. If I can function fine with what I have now, and I do, would it be worth upgrading to 10? Remember, I'm a dummy and would not automatically know how to disable or un-install any feature that may be detrimental.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Kauboy, my friend.
> I am a computer dummy. Let me say that right up front.
> I am also the secretary for a couple of my local veterans organizations so I do more than just surf the web. I use MS Office, email, but not much more.
> I have an old Lenovo lap top running Windows XP3. To better perform my duties I was donated an HP lap top with Windows 8.1 and a wireless printer.
> ...


For performing your duties, there is no reason at all to upgrade. The features offered in Windows 10 would likely not benefit you. (unless you want a computer that performs dictation)
However, for ease of use, it is a bit more friendly to the XP/Win7 crowd. They did away with the "charms bar" that swings out from the right side of the screen, and they made it simple to switch between that large blocky "Metro" view that always popped up with the 8 and 8.1 start menu, and a more familiar start menu(setting is called tablet mode, off by default).

There is a strong effort to unify the various applications that run on this OS. They all want to use your Windows ID. Some want to submit it to the internet in order to bring back suggestions that you might like(food, movies, etc), some want to use it to track your activity on the web in order to customize your experience(sports scores, news). It does look like they're legitimately trying to cater to the user. They want your world to revolve around that interface. They want it to be where you get your news, weather, and sports. Where you keep track of your appointments and reminders. Where you turn to for traffic updates on your work route(that it tries to track). It all links up with their search engine, Bing. We all have that vision of the future where technology works *FOR* us, enhancing our lives. This is their attempt.
However, most of "us" see it as intrusive and untrustworthy. In the end, it is just that. If a human can get access to all of this data, it is not trustworthy.

I've not found a privacy concern yet that I couldn't disable(or at least make it appear as though I've disabled it, no real way to tell).
They aren't forcing all this tracking onto you, but they do make it clear that some components simply won't work at all unless the "send data" option is enabled.
During the install process, if you keep an eye out for "customize settings", you'll be presented with a window in which you can turn off all of the tracking options in one place. They do make that part easy, actually. You just have to spot the link text.

But, to answer your question again... No, you have no real reason to update at this time. As end of life comes to your OS, you will want to consider it, since security updates will come to an end. Until that time, if you're happy with your current setup, keep it.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> But, to answer your question again... No, you have no real reason to update at this time. As end of life comes to your OS, you will want to consider it, since security updates will come to an end. Until that time, if you're happy with your current setup, keep it.


The only thing I would add to this would be to still reserve your FREE upgrade to windows 10. As Kauboy commented that you have no real reason to update.. you may want to do it down the line. Mine as well reserve the free upgrade as its available.

I think it still available...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I think the free upgrade offer is available for a year, and then the installation lets you delay it until a later time, though I'm not sure how long you'll be able to.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input, Kauboy. I think I'm going to hold off for now. I'm a "keep it simple" kind of guy.
I received notice from Microsoft on my sign in screen at the beginning of July that if I wanted to reserve Windows 10 to click on the link. I did, and then received conformation to my email. So I'm good there.
The 8.1 really doesn't bother me, I've learned to adapt. The Touch Screen function quit about 6 months in. The unit came from Best Buy and had a year warranty so I took it back. The Geek Squad is highly over rated, they could not restore the function. But it was just a novelty to me anyway.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Geek Squad is highly over rated, they could not restore the function. But it was just a novelty to me anyway.


They've taken a real downturn since being acquired by BB.
I used to be an "agent" with them. I thought my focus was to be the best tech support "fix it" guy I could be.
That was not the case.
It was explained to me, in an HR meeting, that my role was that of a salesman. I was supposed to move computers in quickly, run the basic diag and clean up, and get them out just as quick. I was supposed to sell protection software and services along the way.
I quickly realized that the dream job I'd hoped for was a joke. When Geek Squad was started, as its own company, it was a "fix it quick, fix it right" kind of business.
When Best Buy bought it, they slowly took control away from the original owner, and turned it into a gimmick sales force.
We all started with the best of intentions to help our customers. Our spirits were crushed by management. I don't recommend them to people anymore.


----------

